
The loudest sound in the world would kill you on the spot - ceejay
http://fivethirtyeight.com/features/the-loudest-sound-in-the-world-would-kill-you-on-the-spot/
======
Aelinsaar
Sound is particularly impressive when you have low pressure voids in your
body, as we all do, with gas in our organs. Long before you'd be linebacker
tackled, your intestines and lungs would rupture.

